

Apple Keynote video for iPhone5 introduction is live - MikeCapone
http://www.apple.com/apple-events/september-2012/

======
mikemoka
Ok so just to recap the differences with the iPhone 4S:

-taller screen

-4g lte connection

-better camera

-better earphones

-better graphics

-new connector: no backwards compatiblity

-new software: no jb for a while, apple maps still less reliable than google maps, apple youtube app removed and the new google one can't play videos in the background

-no nfc

~~~
MikeCapone
I think what will make it a success or not is not a list of stats but rather
if users like it significantly more than the previous model.

I believe they will.

~~~
mikemoka
Yes but I can't believe that this is the phone J. spent the last months of his
life co-designing. This product has a "more of the same" feel to me, I would
call it iPhone4SS actually.

ps.if you prefer android just read the name in a l33t way.

~~~
MikeCapone
Well, the iPod hasn't exactly been completely reinvented over the past decade.
The first version is usually the breakthrough, and then it gets refined.

Same with the iPad.

I'm not sure what people were expecting with the iPhone after all this time..

~~~
mikemoka
nfc maybe?

------
sbochins
I'm not really impressed with the new phone. It seems like Apple will need to
come up with more cool features if they want people to keep buying iphones.
I'm not sure if I'm going to get the Galaxy SIII or the iphone 5 at this
point. I need a new phone and was expecting to go with the iphone. But, I'm
sort of underwhelmed at this point.

~~~
ryannielsen
Out of curiosity, what makes the Galaxy S III more compelling than the iPhone
5? Or, to turn the question around, what is the iPhone 5 missing that makes it
so underwhelming?

On paper, the S III has a larger screen, NFC, a _slightly_ higher MP front-
facing camera, a barometer, and access to more Google services, like Maps,
Play Store and Now (assuming the majority of Galaxy S III owners ever upgrade
to Android 4.1).

For me, personally, none of those are remotely compelling. But then I'm
heavily tied to Apple's services and love the App Store, so I'm quite biased.

Regarding hardware, aside from new enclosures, I don't expect any major
changes in the near term. I doubt they'll add NFC any time soon, if ever. Why
bother? The 4S and 5 support Bluetooth 4, which offers many NFC like features,
and there's no compelling reason to add explicit NFC support now or anytime
soon. Likewise, I bet it'll be a while before induction charging makes an
appearance – again, if it ever does. Induction charging just adds bulk and
isn't a huge step forward for most users; placing your phone on a charging pad
is effectively equivalent to docking it.

The "cool new features" will probably continue coming from software, just as
has been happening with Macs. Most Macs are only evolutionary improvements
over their predecessors, with the occasional enclosure redesign. That hasn't
harmed Mac sales in the least.

~~~
cageface
The problem with Apple's approach is that _all_ innovations in iOS software
and hardware have to come from Apple and Apple alone. So it's not enough to
just keep releasing incremental and obvious improvements.

In order for Apple to maintain its unprecedented brand recognition and profit
margins it's not good enough to match the competition. They have to be
unambiguously _better_ than the Android alternatives and they just aren't
right now.

~~~
ryannielsen
_In order for Apple to maintain its unprecedented brand recognition and profit
margins it's not good enough to match the competition. They have to be
unambiguously better than the Android alternatives and they just aren't right
now._

I disagree… are Macs unambiguously better than the alternatives? I'd say they
aren't, but they still give Apple unprecedented brand recognition and profit
margins. Ditto for iPods. For years, Macs and iPods often only saw incremental
and obvious improvement.

Innovations don't always need to come from Apple; as is eagerly pointed out
here, Apple's quite happy to let others pioneer tech (like, say, NFC) and only
adopt it when it makes sense for Apple's product story.

Apple creates a superior story, a superior experience. That's it. Macs,
iTunes, iPods, Apple Stores, and iOS devices all play together to offer clear
and obvious benefits to consumers. Apple only needs to innovate when nothing
currently on the market meets their product goals. Otherwise, they're focused
on improving and refining the tech they're already shipping.

~~~
old-gregg
Ryan, I disagree. I just got an iPhone 4s. Actually it was given to me for
free. It was a major downgrade from Samsung Nexus (naked latest Android),
actually it felt like traveling backwards in time. Heck, in many respects it's
not even up to the original Nexus One!

iPhone simply feels outdated because it's not as "online" as Androids are. The
notion of "syncing" reminds me of my decade-old Nokia, the maps are barely
useful (I use google maps via browser instead), the address book, the mail
app, the way you use it is just ughh... old school: everything lives on an
island which needs to be "synced". You can't even put a music on it without
the iTunes, still. And even basic UX is plain wrong in many places, for
example why does it keep beeping when receiving SMS messages _while I'm
typing_??? Sorry, but this is a phone from 5 years ago. The world has moved
on.

~~~
ryannielsen
Interesting perspective and, like I said, one with which I'm not familiar.
I've used a few Android devices (basically, I've played with all of the Nexus
devices because we have them around for work), but only for a day or so at a
time.

Personally, iCloud solves all of my syncing issues; the device is basically
always online and all of my data's always up to date without manually syncing.
All of my media is in iCloud, so I never need to sync my music, movies or TV
shows. Likewise, I can purchase all of that media from the iTunes store on the
device. Maps on iOS 6 is hugely improved with an enormous (and potentially
disastrous) regression – there are no transit directions. And I've never
noticed the beeps from Messages when I'm typing a response… I must have
internalized and learned to ignore those. ;-)

I think it may really come down to: I can't use Android because I'm so tied to
iCloud/iTunes and some of my favorite apps (Tweetbot and Reeder are probably
the big ones) haven't been ported to Android. Also, the lack of polish on
Android (even in 4.1) and in all Android apps drives me nuts. Maybe I'm too
brainwashed by iOS. Every time I use an Android device, I feel like I've
picked up an unusable and barely functional rip-off of iOS.

Likewise, perhaps iOS isn't usable to you because you're so tied to Google's
ecosystem, and you're accustomed to Android and Android apps. And because
you're used to the way everything works in that universe, iOS feels like the
backwards, decrepit OS.

------
DannoHung
Most undersold new thing is finally revamping iTunes.

Hopefully it's actually faster now too.

~~~
aes256
Amen to that! This revamp is long overdue.

Plus, you never know, some rogue developer might have given in and added FLAC
support.

------
fumar
I used to like watching the keynotes. Mr. Jobs is gone. Without, his
salesmanship, the keynotes are not as interesting. That might not be the right
word. I actually can not put my finger on it.

~~~
TillE
Jobs had an infectious, natural enthusiasm for his products.

Tim Cook just sounds like he's giving a rehearsed performance, no real
emotion. It's fairly dull to watch.

~~~
tomkit
For the first 12 minutes, Tim Cook sounds like he's trying really hard to
mimic Jobs's style, albeit unsuccessfully.

~~~
recoiledsnake
I came here to post exactly that and was wondering if anyone else felt that. I
wish Tim Cook would speak in his natural style, whatever that is. On the flip
side, other companies' announcements are similarly boring, so that's not
saying much.

------
frewsxcv
How embarrassing, Apple still requires QuickTime

------
cageface
Sure feels like skating to where the puck is already.

~~~
wmeredith
I think they're skating to where the __profit __is.

~~~
cageface
Apple made its new fortune by being at least one step ahead of everybody else.

------
PhrosTT
Quicktime eh? not this man.

------
mtgx
It's the end of 2012. Use a proper media player, Apple, either Flash or a
h.264 one. Just something that actually works in a browser. This is
ridiculous. And if you want as many people to actually watch this, you may
want to even consider uploading it to Youtube.

~~~
danilocampos
> Just something that actually works in _a browser_.

Working fine in my browser.

~~~
cooldeal
What a throwback to the days of "Best viewed in Internet Explorer 5" that held
the web back.

------
padobson
Anybody know how I can watch it from Linux (Mint - Cinnamon)?

~~~
wlesieutre
Nopal suggests opening this in VLC:
[http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/129opiygabsdvibsdfobsd...](http://qthttp.apple.com.edgesuite.net/129opiygabsdvibsdfobsd/sl_vod_mvp.m3u8)

------
WildUtah
1\. No information about the price of the iPhone 5 (I think they'll ask $650
like the old 4S price -- the 4S is now announced to cost $550).

2\. They say there's a multi-standard radio in each phone but Apple lists
three different incompatible models for USA, CDMA, and Germany/Japan carriers.

3\. The iPod Touch upgrade looks really good. It's even more impressive than
the iPhone 5 it's based on. (Still no GPS, though)

~~~
ihuman
1\. The prices are on the apple website. They are the same prices as the 4S
was.

~~~
WildUtah
Those prices on the apple site only include carrier subsidized carrier-locked
prices. The real prices are not listed anywhere yet.

~~~
kennywinker
On the .ca site it says:

"From $699"

[http://store.apple.com/ca/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iph...](http://store.apple.com/ca/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone)

------
NeilRShah
My favorite part BY FAR was when Tim Cook introduced the Foo Fighters like
they were an Apple product.

Skip to the end if you haven't seen it. Definitely worth it. I couldn't stop
laughing.

------
twodayslate
I really dislike the two tone backs on the iPhone. Having gloss and the matte
looks pretty terrible. Why couldn't they make the entire back matte like the
iPod?

------
StacyC
Why don't they allow controls on the video?

~~~
StacyC
OK, I tested this. No video controls in Safari or Chrome (Mac), but I get them
in Firefox. How profoundly stupid that I cannot pause the video in Apple’s
browser, I have to use Firefox to do that. But the video quality is reduced in
that browser.

